# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  SSRS 2008 integrated Share Point (MOSS 2007)

## mitkush

I am setting up SSRS 2008 environment with Sharepoint integrated mode. I finished the first step,"creating SSRS 2008 installation" Now i need to installed the sharepoint integration (MOSS). 

I am following this document to setup my enviornment but in this document everything is installed on one server where as we have multi server enviornments.

http://mosshowto.blogspot.com/2009/0...08-report.html

Enviorment Information:

1 SSRS 2008 (Newly build server with sharepoint integrated mode)
1. web front end server (MOSS 2007) 
1. App Server (MOSS 2007)
1. Sharepoint Database server(MOSS 2007)

Question 1.

Do you think I need to install (Web front end) Sharepoint on the SSRS 2008 server? OR Share Point add-ins?

Question 2.

When i try to run report server URL(172.152.10.2\ReportServer) then i got this error message. I need your help .. please share your thoughts... please send me detail reply if possible...

The configuration parameter SharePointIntegrated is set to True but Share Point Object Model cannot be loaded. The error was: System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. ---> System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'Microsoft.SharePoint, Version=12.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=71e9bce111e9429c' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified. File name: 'Microsoft.SharePoint, Version=12.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=71e9bce111e9429c' at Microsoft.ReportingServices.SharePoint.Server.Shar  ePointServiceHelper..ctor() WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF. To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1. Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging. To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog]. --- End of inner exception stack trace --- at System.RuntimeTypeHandle.CreateInstance(RuntimeTyp  e type, Boolean publicOnly, Boolean noCheck, Boolean& canBeCached, RuntimeMethodHandle& ctor, Boolean& bNeedSecurityCheck) at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceSlow(Boolean publicOnly, Boolean fillCache) at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceImpl(Boolean publicOnly, Boolean skipVisibilityChecks, Boolean fillCache) at System.Activator.CreateInstance(Type type, Boolean nonPublic) at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceImpl(BindingFlags bindingAttr, Binder binder, Object[] args, CultureInfo culture, Object[] activationAttributes) at Microsoft.ReportingServices.Diagnostics.Globals.<>  c__DisplayClassf. b__0(Object state) at System.Security.SecurityContext.runTryCode(Object userData) at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.Exe  cuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup(TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData) at System.Security.SecurityContext.Run(SecurityContex  t securityContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state) at Microsoft.ReportingServices.Diagnostics.RevertImpe  rsonationContext.Run(ContextBody callback) at Microsoft.ReportingServices.Diagnostics.Globals.Cr  eateInstance(String assemblyName, String typeName) at Microsoft.ReportingServices.Diagnostics.Globals.ge  t_SharePointServicingObject(). (rsSharePointObjectModelNotInstalled) Get Online Help 

Thanks,

Mit

----------


## rmiao

Did you go through RS configuration manager?

----------


## mitkush

Yes, I completed all steps at RS configuration . I can see Reporting database is in SharePoint Integrated mode.

----------


## mitkush

Any update.. need help... I setup with my Virtual pc and works fine with everything on the same server (stand alone server).. but having issue with multi server environement... 

my best guess is Domain account issue... and the right installation steps... 

Keep posting.. i am not done yet with multi server environment..

Thanks,

----------


## Island1

Did you get where you needed to be?  If not, let us know the current obstacles, and we'll try to help.

Thanks.

Bill

----------

